
Ask HN: How do you manage your personal projects? - aquova
Hello all,<p>I&#x27;ve been trying to find some sort of solution to manage various personal projects that I&#x27;ve been working on - creating todo list and goals, creating a list for future projects, that sort of thing. I&#x27;ve tried Trello for a bit, as well as learning Org mode and traditional todo software, but nothing really caught my eye. I&#x27;m curious to see what people here use for management.
======
jjjbokma
Still mostly pen and paper (notebook).

